# A reliable list of venomous reptiles?



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi, I don't post on this section much but might do a bit more later in this year as I am doing an Extended project on venomous reptiles. I have searched Google for a list of venomous reptiles but I am always unsure about the reliability of them, so is anyone aware of any that are good?

Thanks 
Charlotte


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

WCH Clinical Toxinology Resources


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

WCH Clinical Toxinology Resources


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Cool, we were told about the extended project today at school and i was thinking something along the lines of reptiles as well. Maybe venomous snakes :] How are you doing it, I wanted to make some sort of book/guide, hopefully thats allowed. Good luck with yours! :2thumb:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

I am doing a dissatation i think! but not to sure haha the guide is good idea, i am not sure wheather to do adaptations of venomous reptiles or do the effects of the vemon on the body! What college do you go to? 
Charlotte


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Effects of venom on the body would be prettyy cool :2thumb: Andd i go to 6th form at King James School, nearish to york id say :]


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Hmm.. I still need to brain strom some ideas. I go to Cardinal Newman College in Preston. Have you chosen a topic yet? 
Charlotte


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Nopee definately thinking something reptile related though, most likely snakes :] Still need to talk to my head of year about it, im either doing that or this course Exotic Animal Care Course Exotic Animal Care Courses £199.00. Study exotic animal care from home. [] - £229.00 : UK Open College, home learning courses, study at home with uk open college, it looks really interesting  What are you planning to do when you leave college?


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

It certainly sounds good! And I am pplanning a applying to do veterinary science, if not that then my back up plan is to do Zoology. How about you?

Charlotte


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

That sounds great, i bet vets one of the most rewarding jobs  Hoping to go to sheffield uni to do Zoology, HOPEFULLY the 4 years masters one but the grades you need are really high so may just have to do bachelors  Problem is ive screwed up my A Level choices so I've got to go do Biology and Psychology in a year, like a home learning thing. But oh welll! Good luck with everything! : victory:


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

anybody wanting to do an extended project on venomous reptiles drop me a pm with your email and i can send you a copy of mine and any info you may want. i have just finished one on the effectiveness of the dangerous wild animals licence. i dont know if you have been told yet, but the most marks are awarded for projects in the format of a question to be answered.


----------

